# Almost 16 weeks and still tired and just weak feeling...



## HappiestMom

with twins does this ever go away? I feel like Im still in the 1st tri..sometimes Ill feel really great but then once I start actually doing something I get worn out soo fast..even to the point of feeling dizzy or pukey....

I take 2 prenatals..2 folic acids and 2 fruit and veggie supplement things...I drink pretty much just water and apple juice and milk...a soda every now and then but really just not liking them that much anymore...I do LOVE sweet tea (Im in the south haha) but dont make it at home so only get that when I go out...

Also...I dont have as much "morning sickness" still food aversions and very very picky about what I want to eat....so I eat like some cereal and then just not hungry for the most part....but the past week or so I'll get SUPER hungry SUPER fast..like out of no where Im like I need to eat NOW!...are they going through a growth spurt at this stage?

Am I just doing too much? Will I ever get enough energy to actually get things done around the house? And will my appetite ever be kinda normal again? Or does it never happen with twins lol?


----------



## amjon

I started getting really tired around 16 weeks, so I doubt it will get better. I had a surprising amount of energy in the first tri. (I think it may be because of the extra B vitamins the doctor put me on.) Twins is just exhausting. ;)


----------



## HappiestMom

we get MORE TIRED?!? more?!? well thats just not right lol...those books all LIE!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

It gets a hell of a lot harder. I don't remember EVER not being completely exhausted. It doesn't help at all when you've a toddler and a household to take care of, too.


----------



## arj

For me, it was very tiring as in chemical/hormonal tired in the 1st tri, I napped every day at around 2pm.
Second tri I started showing, and they soon started taking up all my abdomen and I felt like I couldnt breathe properly and had to lie down flat after every meal, couldnt wear tight things around the belly, and the Braxton hicks started.
By 27 weeks I was the same size as I was full term with my 9 1/2 lb singletons ..


3rd tri was LIVING HELL! I gained 50lbs all up, heartrate elevated, braxton hicks, tired, uncomfy, heart burn, couldnt bend over or sleep properly, weeing every hour.....
Popped at 35 weeks (naturally) and having newborn twins was MUCH easier!!!!!!!


All worth it tho :)


----------



## arj

MrsJerome said:


> we get MORE TIRED?!? more?!? well thats just not right lol...those books all LIE!

Yes more. Day by day by day... more. You'll see ;)


----------



## GemmaG

Yep I'm really tired too...... And starting to get a little uncomfortable. I'm bracing myself for what's to come don't know how I will manage work I fall asleep all the time especially afternoons and eat like a demon lol I'm always hungry :wacko: x


----------



## DragonflyWing

I was ridiculously tired in 1st tri, not so bad in the first half of 2nd tri, then tired again at the end of 2nd tri/beginning of 3rd. However, it was a different sort of tired. 1st tri was sleepy tired, like I could fall asleep at any moment. 3rd tri was physically tired, like my body just couldn't handle as much. Didn't sleep so well by that point, though. I didn't get very far into 3rd tri, but I imagine it would have gotten harder and harder...at 31 weeks I was ready to throw in the towel, and apparently so were my babies, because I had them less than a week later!


----------



## Babyduo

I just posted about this in a thread. I'm almost 28 weeks and find my energy very low. On a "good" day I get a max of 1 hour of work done before I can't physically move any more. I keep wondering how I'm going to make it 8-9 more weeks!


----------



## HappiestMom

I have so much I WANT to do but I just think about it and Im like..geeez just an after dinner kitchen clean up wipes me out...or taking the laundry up the stairs lol...I have the nursery to start cleaning out because now its just a junk room but ugh...just not enough umpf and energy to do it lol...


----------



## katrina1987

Im tired by the afternoon and grab a nap when my 15month old does and 3 year old otherwise id be going to be every night at 8 and wouldn't get no time with hubby when hes home from work. Not only that I am anemic as well which doesn't help. But think its generally normal especially carrying 2 babies and having 2under 3 to look after, im not surprised im tired


----------



## Babyduo

Just thought I'd add a humorous note. I was talking to my sister on the phone and due to my huffing and puffing she asked what in the world I was doing. I started laughing and said,"trying to sit up in bed". Ahhh pregnancy with multiples :)


----------



## HappiestMom

haha my hubby makes fun of me too for trying to get off the couch we have it made so you sit back really far and its brutal lol..I think within the next month we'll be moving it back to the way it was lol..


----------

